
A Word on Guilt, Police Brutality, and the Pedal Pub Squirt Gun Assailants - jrs235
http://blogs.citypages.com/blotter/2015/05/a_word_on_guilt_police_brutality_the_squirt_gun_pedal_pub_assailants.php
======
paulhauggis
What a one-sided pile of shit article. We have no idea what those people did
to get "beaten" by the cops.

Look what is happening in Baltimore right now: The cops have been neutered by
the Mayor, arrests are down 50%, and there are record numbers of shootings:

[http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/05/26/2-shot-dead-in-
bloody-m...](http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/05/26/2-shot-dead-in-bloody-
memorial-day-weekend-in-baltimore-capping-off-deadliest/)

But everyone is innocent, right?

